# How to get monthly metro pass?



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

How do I get the monthly 1 zone metro pass for 100 AED? Do I need an emirates ID?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I didn't think there were any time related metro passes at all.

The Silver and Gold cards are PAYG, based upon journeys of a charged up card is what they offer - unless you have seen anything different advertised |?


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> I didn't think there were any time related metro passes at all.
> 
> The Silver and Gold cards are PAYG, based upon journeys of a charged up card is what they offer - unless you have seen anything different advertised |?


Hmmm, that's what I understood from their website. Have a look at the attachment.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Just buy it from any metro station at the "information" kiosk. While I havent bought the monthly pass, the regular NOL cards did not require any ID


----------



## ajhutch (Aug 14, 2013)

How to get the nol card can be found here...
at nol dot ae (website)

You'll need a headshot photo, Emirates identity card, and the payment.


----------



## BrokenWings (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks for this!


----------



## maverick_12210 (Sep 15, 2013)

A Blue NOL Card which is An All Zone (including Red & Green Line) & unlimited bus travel across Dubai
will cost you 270 dirhams monthly. In order to apply for this card, you need to get the application form from any Metro Station, make sure you have an emirates ID ready and around 70 dirhams as fees and a couple of passport pics. you should get this card within 3 weeks with your photo embedded on it.

Another variant for a specific route between a common zone also costs 160 dirhams. Check on this at the nearest metro station.


----------

